# Southeastern Grass Leafhopper



## tomhooper (Apr 13, 2010)

Caught this Leafhopper on a Milkweed.  I had never seen one like this before. _Cuerna costalis_.  May be a little motion blur.  The wind was blowing a little.  I really like the lateral line continuing through the eye.

Canon XSi, Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro, Canon MT-24EX Macro Twin Lites (1/2 power both heads), mono-pod, EXIF embedded.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice shot....nice looking hopper!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 14, 2010)

great shot! Thats a pretty awesome looking eye.


----------

